# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Covering an interior brick wall

## shellaced

G'day. Total newbie here.  :Cry:  
I'm trying to make small former passageway an office space. It has ugly painted brick walls I'd like to cover over to look as good as possible on a tight budget. VERY small space, so taking up minimal thickness. 
I read back through the forums, and am convinced texture paints are a bad idea. Gyprock would be too thick. I can't imaging render sticking to the paint, and I've never done it anyway, so it wouldn't be likely to end well.
 My present plan is sheets of plywood, stuck to the brick wall with construction adhesive, then painted white to make it seem larger. Good idea? insane? If it seems reasonable, what do I do at the joins? do i have to use those awful old wooden strips that used to be over masonite joins? Could i use tape and spackle like on gyprock? Or is that not flexible enough? 
All comments/advice gratefully received. apologies for obvious appalling ignorance.

----------


## Master Splinter

Sticking plasterboard directly onto the wall is only going to take 10mm, or fiber cement sheet at 4.5mm - but at that thickness, you need to make sure that the wall is flat for a good result.

----------


## shellaced

Thanks for the Reply Master Splinter. I know it seems crazy to quibble about 10cm, (or 20cm with both walls), but the space is so narrow there's barely room to push out the chair from the desk far enough to stand up now. 
That's why I thought to use Plywood at about 4mm. Thought the clean look and feel of the plywood would be much nicer than fibre cement?

----------


## ausdesign

10mm plasterboard straight onto brickwork. (20mm not 20cm)

----------


## shellaced

> 10mm plasterboard straight onto brickwork. (20mm not 20cm)

  Whoops! :Blush7:  Thanks Ausdesign, my maths is bad, but I did mean mm.  
OK, thanks, I appreciate your help Guys, I'll go for the plasterboard. 
cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Plaster board is twice the thickness of gyprock, and gyprock works out about $4.00 a square metre. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Plaster board is very easily damaged and is twice as thick as Gyprock. 
Gyprock works aout around $4.00 per square metre. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## shellaced

_Plaster board is very easily damaged and is twice as thick as Gyprock. 
Gyprock works aout around $4.00 per square metre.
Good luck. _  
Thanks Oldsaltoz. That price looks good, but now I'm confused again. I thought the two words were interchangeable, i.e. that Gyprock was a brand name of plasterboard.  Did I have that wrong?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> _Plaster board is very easily damaged and is twice as thick as Gyprock. 
> Gyprock works aout around $4.00 per square metre.
> Good luck. _  
> Thanks Oldsaltoz. That price looks good, but now I'm confused again. I thought the two words were interchangeable, i.e. that Gyprock was a brand name of plasterboard.  Did I have that wrong?

  Gyprock make a cement type sheet often used under the eves.

----------


## ausdesign

How do you finish off the joints with 'eaves type gyprock' ?

----------


## cherub65

Maybe means villaboard? you can get 6mm, 9mm, or 12mm with recessed edges

----------


## shauck

This comes froma James Hardie Technical Spec PDF regarding cement sheet products PRIMELINE® WEATHERBOARDS, HARDIPLANK® CLADDING, PANELCLAD® SHEETS AND HARDIFLEX® SHEETS 
2.3.2 Sealant jointing
Sealant jointing can be used to joint sheets, weatherboards and planks.
When filling joints with sealant, cut the nozzle of the cartridge to suit the specified gap between the sheets, weatherboards and planks. Mask the edges with easily removable masking tape. Then apply the sealant in an upward motion, pushing the sealant into the gap to fill it. Carry this operation out slowly to ensure the sealant completely fills the gap and bonds to the edges of the cladding. Run a spatula over the joint, carefully wiping away the excess sealant. Carefully remove the masking tape immediately after you complete the sealant application.
NOTE
Do not use a mix of sealant types to fill joints. Use of James Hardie polyurethane joint sealant is recommended.

----------


## shellaced

Presumably the cement sheet looks like 'fibro', ie suited for exterior use? Not as good in appearance for inside wall cladding?

----------


## cherub65

Read the info on the product. finish looks the same as plasterboard, just harder

----------

